# Live-lining Bay Bridge for Striper off Kent Island – Aug 10



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

After reading Redfish report, I made a good plan. All I had to do was execute the plan. I forgot to bring Paddle but I managed to fish (because I brought a Hobie, luckily).

Video fishing log:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5oUxMrpxpU

Caught many spot and found striper (on Fishfinder) by the piling #41 (one in 22'-25' of water, not the one in 10' of water). Needed a lot of spot because of bluefish are in the area in full force.

Joe


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks for the great report as always Joe..

I gotta get me a camera mount for my yak..


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Have you tried live eels?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

atblis said:


> Have you tried live eels?


Yes, I have only in winter when I could not catch my own baitfish. Catching baitfish is an important part of my fishing and I do almost equally enjoy catching-baitfish part. Besides, I am not sure how many live eel i need to buy in summer when bluefish are present. 

joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work Joe ,
I see now I need to try and come up that way soon 


jerry


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Yes, I have only in winter when I could not catch my own baitfish. Catching baitfish is an important part of my fishing and I do almost equally enjoy catching-baitfish part. Besides, I am not sure how many live eel i need to buy in summer when bluefish are present.
> 
> joe


where do you get live eels in the winter?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> where do you get live eels in the winter?


Warren's Bait Box
(410) 768-6977 
7403 Baltimore Annapolis Blvd, Glen Burnie, MD 21061

This is the only one in upper bay.

There are many in Hampton and Norfolk area. google baits and call them while driving down there.\

BTW,
You don't have to go to Kipto for big striper. Big striper are under BB in winter.

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Nice work Joe ,
> I see now I need to try and come up that way soon
> 
> 
> jerry


your lawn is greener than mine, I always thought


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerry if you do decide to come up our way I'd say october (rocktober) would be the time to do it.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good Rat


and Joe it's true my lawns died


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

How do you keep the spot alive between catching them and using them for bait without a live well?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

dena said:


> How do you keep the spot alive between catching them and using them for bait without a live well?


Flow-Troll bucket. It works well enough for a 15-20 small spot.  I recently got my hands on a Hobie livewell so I'm anxious to try that.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

As always a great report. Love the push pole. I think i saw it at the landing when I paddled out of Hemingway's this morning


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

AtlantaKing said:


> Flow-Troll bucket. It works well enough for a 15-20 small spot.  I recently got my hands on a Hobie livewell so I'm anxious to try that.


Thanks for the reply.
The yellow and white one with the spring loaded door, right.
I have one or two of those, and sll ways thought them to be too small for that many spot. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

mmanolis2001 said:


> As always a great report. Love the push pole. I think i saw it at the landing when I paddled out of Hemingway's this morning


I left the push pole there so someone else can use it


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent report. Looks like you got some good action too. Thanks for sharing.


----------

